# Red Fish Magic



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

I know it is a brand of saltwater lures, but which are you using for drum and trout. I'm assuming its the spinner bait one with the paddle tail soft plastic. Do you fish it as is or do you tip it. Do you jig it or steady retrieve?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> I know it is a brand of saltwater lures, but which are you using for drum and trout. I'm assuming its the spinner bait one with the paddle tail soft plastic. Do you fish it as is or do you tip it. Do you jig it or steady retrieve?


both retrieves work very well, i love to use them, with spinner and without. i like to slow roll them down flooded grass beds on high tide..they are great to cover alot of water, and locate schools.



Jesse


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Slow retreive with the spinner on it works pretty good for pups....


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I use them to troll behind the yak and try to locate fish. Get a hook up and stop long enough to beat the he!! out of the water with lures looking for the school.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd be interested in hearing if you catch anything. I have spent about 12hours on two seperate occasions dedicated to and fished them hard, watched fish roll up on them, and wake following them but as of yet not gotten a red to take the bait. I have on both occasions removed the plastic, tossed it back out with a live finger mullet and caught keeper size flounder. 
I know keeper flounder aren't bad but I was targeting reds...... and only after I got tired did I switch up. 

Post up your results.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

What color do ya'll suggest for inside Lynnhaven inlet?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ROUSH616172699 said:


> What color do ya'll suggest for inside Lynnhaven inlet?


I've had luck w/ Pumpkin Seed plastic patterns. Ruthless turned me on to that, and when I fish arti's, then that's on the top of the list. 

Skunk


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

yea, they work pretty well. I have put both flounder and reds in the yak with the pumpkin seed one in lynnhaven.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

get sum gulps!!!


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

I love the Redfish Magic's. I think the spinner realy turns them on. I've caught Pups, Specs, Flounder, Croaker, Spot and Cow Nose Rays on them in the last couple of months. I like to replace the plastic with a gulp! It is currently my go to lure. Jiged works well but I've caught Pups and the smaller Specs wouldn't leave it alone trolled.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

which style gulp? curly tail?


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

I like the pogie's with the paddle tail for this lure, kind of stays with the design.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Throw it against the grass and begin a slow retreive and hold on. Saw a guy saturday with them behind his yak with a slow paddle getting lots of spec's. It seems they work just below the surface in open water too. Have to try that out next time in rude.


----------

